# Importing into LR Mobile from an SD card



## Moll51 (May 18, 2016)

I apologise if this is a daft/ simple question but...

I use LR Mobile on my iPad and have no issues and it syncs to my Mac and visa versa ..

I am going away and want to be able to take my SD card out of my camera and use an apple adapter to import into LR mobile.

even if i import the pictures into the Photo app on the iPad i can't get the images into the LR app without first saving each image to the Camera Roll 

Am i missing something here or is not an option..

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (May 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

Unless some one else can demonstrate other wise, Auto-Add only associated the CameraRoll with a Lightroom Mobile Collection. I think this constraint is imposed by Apple on third party apps like LR Mobile.

Keep in mind that the number of images that you store on your iPad is limited to the capacity of the iPad minus that used by iOS, storage for apps and storage for other data like music.  You might consider taking along another storage device to back up files shot with your camera so that the camera card can be freed to use while you are traveling.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 19, 2016)

Yes, this is a constraint from Apple. Images imported through the camera connection kit will always import into the Camera Roll. Lightroom Mobile can only get them from there. Of course you can delete them from the Camera Roll after you've imported them into LrM.


----------

